# Are We Gay?



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 15, 2020)

I had a experience today, I was driving down a rural road. Im listening to some Skynyrd, then it happens. 

I see a girl jogging down the road and see a gal jogging down the road. She was wearing a skirt the same cut as this one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Of course I though oh thats a nice spring turkey, and gave a toot on the horn. She turns around and......


Its a MAN, with a full beard. He gave me a wave and I just wanted to swerve into telephone pole at that point. 

Whats wrong with society? Its seems like the amount of accidental gay experiences a man has is at a all time. Why wear a skirt and shave your legs unless you want me to think youre a woman? Its like theyre trying to make us question if we ourselves are gay. 

Am I just getting karma for being a ahole for honking the horn? Have any of you seen something like this?


----------



## Jin (Dec 15, 2020)

I’ve seen some very good looking androgynous biological males. They have the same attributes we look for in women; it is what it is. 

It can be confusing. That’s ok. It’s confusing to be attracted to your cousin too but that doesn’t mean you’re going to sleep with her.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 15, 2020)

So your the ahole that honked at me


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 15, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> So your the ahole that honked at me


 I would take it as a compliment for having ground pounders like a sasquatch


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> I’ve seen some very good looking androgynous biological males. They have the same attributes we look for in women; it is what it is.
> 
> It can be confusing. That’s ok. It’s confusing to be attracted to your cousin too but that doesn’t mean you’re going to sleep with her.


 If it was just the dress Id be fine. But the shaved legs, bushy beard, and balding head with the hair from twisted sisters just left me confused. 

Not mad, not grossed out, just confused


----------



## CJ (Dec 16, 2020)

You've never been to Provincetown? :32 (20):


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 16, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You've never been to Provincetown? :32 (20):


I looked it up, think I found a picture of one of your romps!

Are you the one on the left or the right?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 16, 2020)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I looked it up, think I found a picture of one of your romps!
> 
> Are you the one on the left or the right?
> View attachment 11049



Can't deny...
The one has a fat ass!


----------



## Yaya (Dec 16, 2020)

Most of the planet is indeed gay and unfortunately gayness is acceptable


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> I’ve seen some very good looking androgynous biological males. They have the same attributes we look for in women; it is what it is.
> 
> It can be confusing. That’s ok. It’s confusing to be attracted to your cousin too but that doesn’t mean you’re going to sleep with her.



"If anyone is gonna fuk my hot cousin it's gonna be me" ~Donnie Azoff


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You've never been to Provincetown? :32 (20):



Or Mykonos?


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2020)

It has to be hydrosylic fluoride in the water ..... #ConspiracyTheory


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 16, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> It has to be hydrosylic fluoride in the water ..... #ConspiracyTheory


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 16, 2020)

Yaya said:


> Most of the planet is indeed gay and unfortunately gayness is acceptable



Yes and it sucks too! Everything is about Them


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2020)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


>



I heard of this one ...LOL


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 16, 2020)

According to this forum you ain’t gay unless you wear gloves at the gym think your safe. unless you were wearing gloves and heading to the gym your ok.


----------



## CJ (Dec 16, 2020)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I looked it up, think I found a picture of one of your romps!
> 
> Are you the one on the left or the right?
> View attachment 11049



Those are my bitches!!! :32 (16):


----------



## Blacktail (Dec 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> I’ve seen some very good looking androgynous biological males. They have the same attributes we look for in women; it is what it is.
> 
> It can be confusing. That’s ok. It’s confusing to be attracted to your cousin too but that doesn’t mean you’re going to sleep with her.



You always have the best response! I look forward to seeing what you post!


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 16, 2020)

this song will explain it


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> this song will explain it



And this version too....

https://youtu.be/ynDea6SlyVk


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 16, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> And this version too....
> 
> https://youtu.be/ynDea6SlyVk



Dude, thats hillarious. 

youve heard this thing too right


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> Dude, thats hillarious.
> 
> youve heard this thing too right



Yes; the dashpot doing its business. “You really are crazy”...


----------



## Voyagersixone (Dec 16, 2020)

+1 w/only the gloves make you gay - not the dude in the skirt


----------



## Joliver (Dec 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> That’s ok. It’s confusing to be attracted to your cousin too but that doesn’t mean you’re going to sleep with her.



Patently false.


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Patently false.



Bama’! 10char


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 16, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You've never been to Provincetown? :32 (20):



Used to work on the Cape..... SCREW P-Town!


----------



## CJ (Dec 16, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> Used to work on the Cape..... SCREW P-Town!



Used to live on the Cape, screw tourists!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 16, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Used to live on the Cape, screw tourists!!!




People who actually live on the Cape are weird....


----------



## CJ (Dec 16, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> People who actually live on the Cape are weird....



Can't argue, I lasted less than 1 year before I had to get the hell outta there!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> People who actually live on the Cape are weird....



Perhaps in P-town but I was staying with friends on Martha’s wineyard. The people there were laid back as Arizonans (living there at the time I went).


----------



## CJ (Dec 16, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> Perhaps in P-town but I was staying with friends on Martha’s wineyard. The people there were laid back as Arizonans (living there at the time I went).



Ooooh, fancy boy summered on the Vineyard!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Ooooh, fancy boy summered on the Vineyard!!!  :32 (20):



The only fancy one was my friend who had the summer home there. Everyone else there that I met worked in the fisheries/lobster.


----------



## tunafisherman (Dec 16, 2020)

All I got from this is you checked out a dude....


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2020)

I want to change me answer: 

We ARE gay. 

I think this makes it simpler.


----------



## white ape (Dec 16, 2020)

If you have to ask, then yes, you’re gay


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 16, 2020)

tunafisherman said:


> All I got from this is you checked out a dude....


Sad to say that you hit the nail on the head


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 24, 2020)

If former President Barack "Hussein" Obama can marry a chick with a dick, then every American should be able to share that same dream.

Do you think Barack felt gay the first time he let Michelle beat his dick off in his face?


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 24, 2020)

All started right here


----------



## RISE (Dec 24, 2020)

I didnt read anything you wrote, OP.  But the answer is yes.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 24, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Patently false.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 24, 2020)

For the record, ghey is not gay. But you don't want to be ghey. If you're gay, that's ok I guess, just don't try to gay on me.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 24, 2020)

Apparently the OP hasn't spent much time in New Orleans where some of the best looking women are actually MEN, lol.  I once told that to a consultant when I was taking a training class there, and he didn't believe me.  The next morning, when he shows up to class, he says "Holy shit, you were NOT lying to me."

Spot the fake woman used to be a drinking game in New Orleans!


----------



## Azog (Dec 27, 2020)

Hahaha damn! Y'all got gay.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 27, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Apparently the OP hasn't spent much time in New Orleans where some of the best looking women are actually MEN, lol.  I once told that to a consultant when I was taking a training class there, and he didn't believe me.  The next morning, when he shows up to class, he says "Holy shit, you were NOT lying to me."
> 
> Spot the fake woman used to be a drinking game in New Orleans!



I guess is mannish women are attentive...the Adam’s apple, big forehead, & broad shoulders weren’t a big give away? LOL


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 27, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> I guess is mannish women are attentive...the Adam’s apple, big forehead, & broad shoulders weren’t a big give away? LOL



If you never make it to the ass hair and kack, you win.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 29, 2020)

lol 

One of the dead giveaways for even the feminine males in drag was their lack of ability to walk in heels.  OTOH, some of them were so passing for female, the Crocodile Dundee method would have to be used just to be sure...


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 20, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’ve seen some very good looking androgynous biological males. They have the same attributes we look for in women; it is what it is...(abbreviated)



Great question, JackD.  

The scientific term is gynephilic, meaning “attracted to all that is feminine.”

Trans women can be hot and passable but a beard would be a huge turn off. Sounds like you’ve got a cross dresser in discussion.  

Secondly, being attracted to any gender is perfectly within the realm of normal and okay, so long as they’re old enough, of course. 

Third, women have sex with other women in college (and later) all the time and nobody questions their heterosexuality. 

Somewhere in there, there’s a lesson.


----------



## German89 (Mar 20, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Great question, JackD.
> 
> The scientific term is gynephilic, meaning “attracted to all that is feminine.”
> 
> ...


A transwomen is a man. If you like a transwomen you are gay by definition.  

And there is nothing feminine about a man.  Feminism has been hijacked by the wrong movement. 

Media continuously flaunt men wearing dresses, painting their nails... effeminate men are weak men. What do weak men do? 

Everything is out of order. So repulsive when I see this crap.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 20, 2021)

You can change all you want on the face and privates of Trans-women but their head is always going to be 1/3 times their shoulder, hands are going to appear mannish, and although they can take down the Adam’s apple ; the wide forehead is a big giveaway there is no femininity is those mannish features., none at all. I have nothing against trans-women, it’s just not my style.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 20, 2021)

Yeah going to have to stick with natural born females....


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yeah going to have to stick with natural born females....



Like her? Buck Angel?

Neither feel like a win. A woman who remains a woman is best (for me).

But when you look at M2F vs F2M transitions it’s clear that the biological female is not the one you want to put your dick into. 

just saying. 




I mean, that dude has a pussy. So......


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 20, 2021)

But that's not a dude :32 (6):

No thant you


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> But that's not a dude :32 (6):



It’s not a dude. 

And I’d say if you’re able to get it up and **** that guys (female born) pussy, you’re probably ghey


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 20, 2021)

Jin said:


> It’s not a dude.
> 
> And I’d say if you’re able to get it up and **** that guys (female born) pussy, you’re probably ghey


----------



## Yaya (Mar 20, 2021)

The gays are ruining this country 

They made biden fall up the stairs


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 20, 2021)

Jin said:


> Like her? Buck Angel?
> 
> Neither feel like a win. A woman who remains a woman is best (for me).
> 
> ...



Even then, you can only be about 5-6 inches long otherwise anything bigger will hurt/damage the M2F trans innerds.    Many of the trans women are upset because they want a WAP (wide-ass pussy) for their 10-inches of love .


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 20, 2021)

Didn't read the op but yes.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 20, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Even then, you can only be about 5-6 inches long otherwise anything bigger will hurt/damage the M2F trans innerds.    Many of the trans women are upset because they want a WAP (wide-ass pussy) for their 10-inches of love .


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 20, 2021)

Cardi b needs to go away


----------



## German89 (Mar 20, 2021)

Yaya said:


> The gays are ruining this country
> 
> They made biden fall up the stairs




They sure as fuk are and did.  

Clown worrllldddd. People are mentally ill and doctors aren't helpinggggg theemmmm....


----------



## Yaya (Mar 20, 2021)

My cousin lives in a condominium building in NYC. He said 2 gays moved into the unit across from him... now he's nervous that the value for his unit will go down. Hes pretty sure that they also have gay friends who come and visit sometimes. Hes very concerned


----------



## German89 (Mar 20, 2021)

Yaya said:


> My cousin lives in a condominium building in NYC. He said 2 gays moved into the unit across from him... now he's nervous that the value for his unit will go down. Hes pretty sure that they also have gay friends who come and visit sometimes. Hes very concerned



Better lock his doors!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 20, 2021)

Yaya said:


> My cousin lives in a condominium building in NYC. He said 2 gays moved into the unit across from him... now he's nervous that the value for his unit will go down. Hes pretty sure that they also have gay friends who come and visit sometimes. Hes very concerned


Well its not like there black people, just say they are the theatre closet gay types. Artsy fartsys


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 20, 2021)

Damn that sounded wrong, I meant its not surface. And stick your dong whereever you want


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 20, 2021)

Wow this is quite the thread,......gays and trans males, transfemales.  Let’s just have a big ole’ orgy


----------



## German89 (Mar 20, 2021)

Mind2muscle said:


> Wow this is quite the thread,......gays and trans males, transfemales.  Let’s just have a big ole’ orgy



NEIN.  No hedonism!!


----------



## j2048b (Mar 21, 2021)

Yaya said:


> My cousin lives in a condominium building in NYC. He said 2 gays moved into the unit across from him... now he's nervous that the value for his unit will go down. Hes pretty sure that they also have gay friends who come and visit sometimes. Hes very concerned




this day and age, that condo will increase in value....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 21, 2021)

If a dude wants to fuk another dude, so be it. Not my business.

My issue arises when a cock sucker with a penis dresses and acts feminine to a point where a normal, (yes normal not the BS term straight) becomes fooled into temporarily believing that they are female.

Example, if one of these mentally ill fuks  dressed up and acted like a female and somehow fool someone into doing something as small as a kissing them even, only to find out that they have a cock should be executed where they stand.

This hits home as I know a young man who took his own life because this happened to him. Its not cool...at all

Before the BS talks about how these trans homo whatever people commit suicide too starts, shame on their family and friends for not getting them the mental help that they deserve prior to the point of no return. Its a mental disorder properly diagnosed as gender dysphoria and it is treatable.

The line for me is drawn when it gets to a point where they can fool a normal man into disrespecting themselves and their values by trickery.

Men, suck all the penis you want. Women, lick all the kitty you want. Be gay openly but fuk anyone who thinks that it is ok to hit on a normal human while disguised as the opposite sex.

Any man or women who has or does this should be given the death penalty or shot on site IMO.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 21, 2021)

The one thing I dont understand is, why do we even need gender? Why not just use sex? Gender seems to serve no purpose. 

Just change he and she to sex based pronouns


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 21, 2021)

Yaya said:


> My cousin lives in a condominium building in NYC. He said 2 gays moved into the unit across from him... now he's nervous that the value for his unit will go down. Hes pretty sure that they also have gay friends who come and visit sometimes. Hes very concerned



How does he know they're gay? He should do some reconnaissance. Maybe try to seduce them to be sure


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 21, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> If a dude wants to fuk another dude, so be it. Not my business.
> 
> My issue arises when a cock sucker with a penis dresses and acts feminine to a point where a normal, (yes normal not the BS term straight) becomes fooled into temporarily believing that they are female.
> 
> ...



Wow. It must hit pretty close. Sorry about the loss of your friend.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 21, 2021)

Yaya said:


> My cousin lives in a condominium building in NYC. He said 2 gays moved into the unit across from him... now he's nervous that the value for his unit will go down. Hes pretty sure that they also have gay friends who come and visit sometimes. Hes very concerned



he should probably mind his own business.


----------



## white ape (Mar 21, 2021)

there is only two genders. Male and female. All this other stuff is horse shit. 



JackDMegalomaniac said:


> The one thing I dont understand is, why do we even need gender? Why not just use sex? Gender seems to serve no purpose.
> 
> Just change he and she to sex based pronouns


----------



## MrInsensitive (Mar 21, 2021)

Today’s world is a whole hell of a lot more than “rights” per say. They don’t simply want rights. They want the same thing BLM wants (lgbtqia...lmnopqrst) they want supremacy. They don’t just want acceptance, they want to be CELEBRATED by everyone. Forcefully. Embrace their ideology, OR ELSE. #cancelculture


----------



## MrInsensitive (Mar 21, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> If a dude wants to fuk another dude, so be it. Not my business.
> 
> My issue arises when a cock sucker with a penis dresses and acts feminine to a point where a normal, (yes normal not the BS term straight) becomes fooled into temporarily believing that they are female.
> 
> ...


Preach bro!


----------



## Fishwhisperer (Apr 26, 2021)

That's some weird ass stuff I don't even try to wrap my head around.


----------



## andy (Apr 26, 2021)

well ... this day and age is... confusing the shit out of me sometimes also...


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 26, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’ve seen some very good looking androgynous biological males. They have the same attributes we look for in women; it is what it is.
> 
> It can be confusing. That’s ok. It’s confusing to be attracted to your cousin too but that doesn’t mean you’re going to sleep with her.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Speak for yourself.



you’ve ****ed your cousin?


----------



## German89 (Apr 26, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Speak for yourself.




You're a fuking degent.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 26, 2021)

Jin said:


> you’ve ****ed your cousin?



You haven't?


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 26, 2021)

Jin said:


> you’ve ****ed your cousin?



Nah ... Joking


----------



## Yaya (Apr 26, 2021)

Im feeling very gay today


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 26, 2021)

Yaya said:


> Im feeling very gay today


----------



## henry954 (Apr 26, 2021)

Manhattan is an island populated predominantly by homosexuals... Property value going down??? This person must have just moved there from pennsatuckey. You actually become a little gayer just walking around.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 26, 2021)

You know, when I see a male who I believe may be perceived as attractive, my wife is always like “no, your taste in men is terrible”... she’s joking because I don’t have a ‘taste’ for any man. But, I don’t even know how to gauge them. I’m judgey on them genes tho.


----------

